# Questions on Bow Stances



## SenseiBear (Dec 12, 2003)

The style I study has some connections with Kenpo (EPAK Lineage), and we use the Forward Bow, Neutral Bow, and Reverse Bow stances, among others from different styles.  However, none of the other Blackbelts I currently train with have ever studied Kenpo directly, and we have a disagreement that I thought I could settle by appealing to the experience here at MT.  

What is the relationship between Forward Bow and Reverse Bow, and how would you transition from one to the other?  Is it a pivot only, so that your Reverse is like a Forward 135 degrees to the rear, or is there a step out with the pivot so that your Reverse is like a Forward 180 degrees to the rear, or is either ok depending on situation, or is it some third possibility that I haven't mentioned?

Your help is appreciated.

SB


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 12, 2003)

Since both stances can be employed from teh Neutral Bow with out stepping, you can transition form forwrd bow to reverse bow or vice versa with out stepping.

During the transition you will find yourself  in a neutral bow for a brief second.


----------

